# Thinking out loud...5 speed BB gear?



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Wouldn't a 3 or 5 speed bottom bracket gearbox be the shizz? Hammerschmidt is great and all, but add a few gears things would really get interesting. I have seen the Miyata FM-5, so I know it is in some way possible. Anybody in here know more?


----------



## john_dalhart (Nov 6, 2009)

Meh. Folks have been trying that for the last 125 years (example). For a variety of reasons it works better on paper than for real.

JD


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

is this what you mean, or are you wanting a small range for standard frames?

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=648936


----------



## john_dalhart (Nov 6, 2009)

Prior to 1900, most patents on multi-speed bicycle mechanisms were for various schemes to incorporate gearing into the frame/bottom bracket. (One of my favorites). Most were never realized commercially, and by 1910, these endeavors had all but disappeared. Beginning in the late 1890s designs for multiple-gear rear hubs began to appear. This approach proved to be mechanically and commercially viable and remains with us to this day.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

buddhak said:


> ...I have seen the Miyata FM-5, so I know it is in some way possible. Anybody in here know more?


Anyone know where to get one?


----------

